# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Spelling ne Word-shqip

## Studenti-Te

Kush din te me tregoj se ku mundem ta gjej spelingun ne WORD ne gjuhen shqipe dhe a ka mundesi dikush te me sqaroje dicka reth kesaj ..

Kerkoj informata se ku mundem ta gjej.

----------


## MtrX

shoku, me sa di une akoma nuk ka dale spell check per gjuhen shqipe,
kohet e fundit kam degjuar qe microsoft ka neper duar kete projekt per spelling ne shqip, po nuk e di se kur do dale  :buzeqeshje:  
pershendetje

----------


## Studenti-Te

Une kam ndegjuar se ne Kosove ka dikush kete , nuk e dij se sa jan te verteta kto por keshtu kam ndegjuar, prandaj edhe bera nje pyetje te till ndoshta dikush ka informata me te sakta per kete .

me respket

----------


## westgangster

Hmm.. jo hala nuk u dal spell check shqip ne office

----------


## reinald

akoma microsoft nuk ka nxjere dicka te tille
une marre ne kompanine time msdn dhe nuk kam pare te kete proofing tools per shqip.

----------


## besart

Lexo temën: Program për drejtshkrimin e Gjuhës Shqipe

----------


## PcCrack3r

Studenti-Te,

Kete program per spelling (drejtshkrim) te gjuhes shqipe per Office Word mund ta marresh ketu.

----------


## diikush

Dini gje per ne qe kemi default language *English US* dhe tastiera po ashtu te prodhuara per ne SHBA, dhe qe na duhet ta kemi kete si default meqe shkruajme me shume ne anglisht, a ka ndonje opsion qe ti perdoresh te dyja spell chekers pa ndryshuar default language?

Une e instalova kete programin dhe simbas udhezimeve te tij, hapa Word program dhe shkova tek Tool > Language dhe aty ishte opsioni automatically detect language dhe kujtova se Word do ta diktonte mbas ketij installimi se ca gjuhe ishte dhe do bente korigjimin, por nuk ndodhi.

Por edhe mbasi e bera default Albanian, prap nuk i zevendesonte fjalet automatikisht si ne anglisht, por ama kur beje spell check per disa fjale sugjeronte fjalet e rregullta, si 'ë' (me dy pika, ne vend te 'e')

----------

